# 2016 cruze noise and mods help



## Chris727 (Feb 26, 2016)

I just bought a 2016 cruze limited lt 1.4t, once it hits about 3000 rpm there's a noise that sounds like a vibration/buzz, I can't tell what it's from, it goes away once the rpm is lower.

I was also looking for recommendations on some mods to do, I want to get a k&n intake, trifecta tune, zzp downpipe and muffler delete but don't know what order I should get them.

Also is there any lighting options? I don't like how dim the headlights are, would like projectors but dont want to do a retrofit as i read they are difficult to get the lights apart and i cant have any down time on the car. I used to use a 30" 14000+ lumen light bar daily before getting the cruze so I'm also used to that, I do like the cut off on the stock lights though, they seem well made


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Hello and welcome to the forum! How loud is the rattle/vibration? And does it do it all the time, or under certain conditions only?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

OP?

Based on your description, your Cruze may have its fuel or brake lines contacting the firewall.

Several members have described this condition and all that reported back indicated the dealer had to reposition the lines and the concern was resolved.

Rob


----------



## Chris727 (Feb 26, 2016)

chevrasaki said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum! How loud is the rattle/vibration? And does it do it all the time, or under certain conditions only?



I would say it's about as loud as a growl from having an intake done, it does it all the time as far I can tell but only once the rpm is up, it'll do it when accelerating and when down shifting when in manual mode, the tone is also somewhat deep not a rattle like a loose exhaust shield sound, could it be the intake just making noise? It seems different than the older cruze, the bottom snorkel is moved further towards the front of the vehicle I believe so I don't know if anything else is different (found out when trying to do the intake mod, found it was more forward and the piece attached to the fender is under some kind of hose so it just won't pull out)


----------



## Chris727 (Feb 26, 2016)

Robby said:


> OP?
> 
> Based on your description, your Cruze may have its fuel or brake lines contacting the firewall.
> 
> ...


Will it cause any damage left the way it is? I may have the dealer have a look when I get a chance


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

No damage to the car......just your tranquility.

Rob


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Chris727 said:


> I would say it's about as loud as a growl from having an intake done, it does it all the time as far I can tell but only once the rpm is up, it'll do it when accelerating and when down shifting when in manual mode, the tone is also somewhat deep not a rattle like a loose exhaust shield sound, could it be the intake just making noise? It seems different than the older cruze, the bottom snorkel is moved further towards the front of the vehicle I believe so I don't know if anything else is different (found out when trying to do the intake mod, found it was more forward and the piece attached to the fender is under some kind of hose so it just won't pull out)


Could just be turbo/VVT noise.

BTW there are many aftermarket headlights that have projectors. check CarID.com and ebay has plenty of cheaper ones.


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

and welcome nice ride ccasion14:


----------



## Chris727 (Feb 26, 2016)

Robby said:


> No damage to the car......just your tranquility.
> 
> Rob


Glad to hear, I've only got 200-300 kms on it so far, would hate to have had damage already 



razercruze15 said:


> Could just be turbo/VVT noise.
> 
> BTW there are many aftermarket headlights that have projectors. check CarID.com and ebay has plenty of cheaper ones.


Only thing I don't like about the ebay projectors is the reputation for bad cutoff, etc. They do look nice though, just not sure I'll get much better light output from them even with an hid kit



razercruze15 said:


> and welcome nice ride ccasion14:


Thanks! I've noticed people like to stare at it, guessing it's the bright red, but I had to have red hot over the others


----------



## razercruze15 (Feb 15, 2016)

Chris727 said:


> Glad to hear, I've only got 200-300 kms on it so far, would hate to have had damage already
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait.. sorry you have a 2016? Don't they have projectors?
If the light isnt bright enough, just get some 55w Sylvania/Brand of your choice bulbs, or get an HID kit.
And I feel the bright red..I have the same color on my 14.
I'd imagine staring at it... the redesign is pretty slick.


----------



## Chris727 (Feb 26, 2016)

razercruze15 said:


> Wait.. sorry you have a 2016? Don't they have projectors?
> If the light isnt bright enough, just get some 55w Sylvania/Brand of your choice bulbs, or get an HID kit.
> And I feel the bright red..I have the same color on my 14.
> I'd imagine staring at it... the redesign is pretty slick.



I got the limited so it's still the older style body not the new design, I don't know if I'm really into the new look as much, wish it had the new motor though


----------



## Chris727 (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm thinking of getting the morimoto h1 projector kit and either used headlights or aftermarket ones, I think it would end up costing close to what the ebay projectors would cost me but have better lighting


----------



## robd53 (Feb 8, 2016)

I had the same buzz / rattle. Mine was about 2800rpm - 3200rpm. Drove me nuts, had to fix it.. I found it was the fuel line routed odd and touching the firewall. I unclipped it from its retainer, re-routed it where it looked like it was supposed to be, and clipped it back into its retainer. No more noise. Hope that helps. I've got a 2016 Limited too.


----------



## Chris727 (Feb 26, 2016)

robd53 said:


> I had the same buzz / rattle. Mine was about 2800rpm - 3200rpm. Drove me nuts, had to fix it.. I found it was the fuel line routed odd and touching the firewall. I unclipped it from its retainer, re-routed it where it looked like it was supposed to be, and clipped it back into its retainer. No more noise. Hope that helps. I've got a 2016 Limited too.


I'll have to look into that, I did notice some lines touching the firewall but didn't really have a close look yet, thanks for the info


----------

